# POWER DECAL



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

i watched an episode of the Canadian show, Shark Tank. On it were two gentleman seeking financing for a lighted car window decal. _It is motion activated_ and lights up when your car starts moving and turns off after the car has stopped two minutes. It is now an operating business and the decals measure 5.5" x 3.3". It sells for $25 but all the decals are sports, flags, Fire & EMS. I have been in contact with the company about doing them for our club. You order a minimum of 2 dozen and it covers the cost of manufacturing and set up. Would such an idea catch on for MyLargeScale? Would anyone put them in their car window to promote this hobby. There is a video on the web site at www.powerdecal.com. showing what it looks like. I suggested that they approach WorldsGreatestHobby as they have a great circular logo. The gentleman I was speaking to asked if model trains were a big hobby and be worth their while. I didn't know what to answer.
Somebody please email these guys at Power Decal. There are other pastimes besides sports (no disrespect meant). 

Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So it runs on 3 AA batteries and is opaque. 

LED backlight comes on when when there is low light AND it is moving. (both conditions needed)

Street price seems to be $19 for the ones already made. 


*http://www.powerdecal.com/*

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy, was I fooled by this title. When I first read it, I thought it was referring to those high voltage warning labels found on diesel and electric locomotives (and therefore, large scale decals of high voltage warnings to use on our models). 

Clever idea. I'm afraid our local club would have to be a LOT bigger to get an order together for this product. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I didn't see an option for a blank one... Get one of those, some clear adhesive vinyl or something like that, and custom make your own. Drumheads, anyone??? 

Later, 

K


----------

